# Talking injector pump in a Yanmar 2000



## PerryTurner (7 mo ago)

Looking for any procedure help in installing an injector pump and then bleeding the diesel engine to get it to start. Tractor was gifted but not running. It needs other help, like re wiring the electrical and replacing front rims, but I would like to get it running first if I can.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

PerryTurner said:


> Looking for any procedure help in installing an injector pump and then bleeding the diesel engine to get it to start. Tractor was gifted but not running. It needs other help, like re wiring the electrical and replacing front rims, but I would like to get it running first if I can.


The gray market YM2000 is nearly an identical machine to the YM240 US/Canada/UK machine. 
Look for the manuals for either model, both on this site, and even more at the little link below in my signature.

How to bleed the lines.
How to bleed air out of the fuel system (hoyetractor.com)

For a small machine, once it's running you'll be surely impressed by it.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

What information do you need about installation of the pump? Shims under the pump is what sets the timing. Hopefully you have the same shims that were under it and same pump.


----------



## PerryTurner (7 mo ago)

winston said:


> What information do you need about installation of the pump? Shims under the pump is what sets the timing. Hopefully you have the same shims that were under it and same pump.


how to install. Got the tractor with the pump removed. I do have the original shims.


----------



## PerryTurner (7 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> The gray market YM2000 is nearly an identical machine to the YM240 US/Canada/UK machine.
> Look for the manuals for either model, both on this site, and even more at the little link below in my signature.
> 
> How to bleed the lines.
> ...


Thanks for the link. I look forward to hearing it run.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Notice 32 and 33 for attaching pump rack to governor linkage. You will need to remove inspection cover above pump to access.


----------



## PerryTurner (7 mo ago)

thanks for the image. I took a look and it seems pretty straight forward. I do not have the bushing to put back in. I will have to. Get one. 

The little reservoir attached to the glow plug thermostart is broken. what is the function of that reservoir?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

PerryTurner said:


> thanks for the image. I took a look and it seems pretty straight forward. I do not have the bushing to put back in. I will have to. Get one.
> 
> The little reservoir attached to the glow plug thermostart is broken. what is the function of that reservoir?


To house about 1 to 2 ounces of diesel fuel. So models are direct fed from the fuel tank and others have a cap fill top. 

Fredricks and Hoye sell the reservoir. Just be sure to pick the right one of the two types you machine needs.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

PerryTurner said:


> thanks for the image. I took a look and it seems pretty straight forward. I do not have the bushing to put back in. I will have to. Get one.
> 
> The little reservoir attached to the glow plug thermostart is broken. what is the function of that reservoir?


Spacer: Yanmar Tractor Parts (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

PerryTurner said:


> thanks for the image. I took a look and it seems pretty straight forward. I do not have the bushing to put back in. I will have to. Get one.
> 
> The little reservoir attached to the glow plug thermostart is broken. what is the function of that reservoir?


For the self fill reservoir type: It's a modified pill bottle with brass fitting.
THERMOSTART TANK: Yanmar Tractor Parts (hoyetractor.com)

Fredricks shows this one is for your machine. Yanmar OE part and same as John Deere.
Tank, thermostart - HT-4460 - Fredricks Equipment Parts

After looking for the OE p/n 124460-77802 and pricing, Fredricks wins by a mile. 

You could order the Deere version of CH11796, but you'll have to plug the two top fittings. 
It's about $11+shipping. 
CH11796 - Tank fits John Deere | AFTERMARKET.SUPPLY


----------



## PerryTurner (7 mo ago)

Great! I really appreciate the information. The injector pump went back on without a hitch. Still a couple parts to go to get it started. 
the battery tray is completely gone and I have not been able to find an image or part number for a replacement. My parts manual does not show one they aim an tell. Would appreciate any tips to finding a replacement.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

PerryTurner said:


> Great! I really appreciate the information. The injector pump went back on without a hitch. Still a couple parts to go to get it started.
> the battery tray is completely gone and I have not been able to find an image or part number for a replacement. My parts manual does not show one they aim an tell. Would appreciate any tips to finding a replacement.


There are 3 YM2000 era machines.
1. Tree Frog
2. 1st gen Red Apple
3. 2nd gen Red Apple

So, knowing what YM2000 you have really helps. 

Oh, and a deluxe model too called the YM2000B 

Here is the 1st gen battery tray location. 









The YM1702 and YM1720 show these common battery holding brackets. These would be forward of the radiator. 





















YM2000 = YM240 US/CANADA/UK model

This would also be close to what you are missing.


----------



## PerryTurner (7 mo ago)

Thanks again. I guess one could
Tell
From the serial number what red apple
Version it is.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If your having trouble locating those parts, how about a universal battery tray from a auto parts store or salvage yard.??
Just thinkin out loud..


----------

